
Methane Craters from Ice Age Melting found in Arctic Ocean - volkuleshov
http://www.newsweek.com/hundreds-craters-methane-explosions-seafloor-arctic-norway-russia-619068
======
jamesblonde
You can read more about Arctic Sea Ice melting at Neven's blog which is great:
[http://neven1.typepad.com/blog/](http://neven1.typepad.com/blog/) I tend to
look at the Arctic Sea Ice almost every day from Spring - it's addictive:
[https://sites.google.com/site/arcticseaicegraphs/](https://sites.google.com/site/arcticseaicegraphs/)

My guess is that we will have a record minimum (beating 2012) this summer.
It's pretty obvious we will have increased methane release from the
clathrates. It's scary to think that we could hit a tipping point up there:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clathrate_gun_hypothesis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clathrate_gun_hypothesis)

------
dmckeon
Newsweek title was:

> Massive Craters From Methane Explosions Discovered in Arctic Ocean Where Ice
> Melted

but to clarify the not-recent time frame, perhaps:

Methane Craters from Ice Age Melting found in Arctic Ocean

~~~
dang
We'll use that above. Thanks!

------
blacksmith_tb
Seems like the post somehow picked up the article's slug and not its title?

~~~
positr0n
The moderators (and submitters) do that often when the article's title is
clickbait but the content is still good.

You'll usually see dang or sctb comment and say something like "we changed the
title to a representative sentence found in the first paragraph"

~~~
Arnavion
The title blacksmith_tb is talking about was (IIRC) "Hundreds Craters Methane
Explosions Seafloor Arctic" which was quite jibberish.

